# Red River Shootout Round 4/IASCA 1X May 12 in OKC with 8Ball Customs



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

OK folks,

Round 4 of the 2018 RRS is going to be held in the Oklahoma City area with our partner 8Ball Customs. Details below

What: Round 4 of the RRS and IASCA SQC/IQC Single Point show
When: May 12, 2018
Where: 4615 SW 179th St Newcastle Ok, 73065
How Much: IASCA SQC $20
IASCA IQC $10
RRS $20


Registration at 9AM
Meeting and Judging starts at 10AM

If you have any questions email me at [email protected]

Thanks and we hope to see a bunch of you out there


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for less then 2 weeks away.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I will be there with bells on. My wife is doing a garage sale, so I will be available to come out. Looking forward to seeing you guys again.


----------

